# 30 Under 30



## Mark CMG (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello,

Ryan just misses the cut off for this, IIRC, but perhaps someone else from EN Publishing could be nominated for this -

Who Are The Brightest Young Stars In Gaming? - Forbes

It would also make for a good news story and would be good for tabletop gaming to have a good showing in this effort.

All the best,
Mark


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 24, 2012)

Well,  [MENTION=53273]Rugult[/MENTION] is a wee babe. Thurston, are you a rising star?

I'm 30, I imagine Eric who does our layout is over 30, but I'm not sure. He's pretty dreamy. 

As for Russ, I could see Russ 8 years ago being on here for getting a 3-year-old website a headlining role at Gen Con as the awards ceremony, but I'm not sure the rest of us have done anything that would impress Forbes.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 24, 2012)

Well,  [MENTION=53273]Rugult[/MENTION] is a wee babe. Thurston, are you a rising star?

I'm 30, I imagine Eric who does our layout is over 30, but I'm not sure. He's pretty dreamy. 

As for Russ, I could see Russ 8 years ago being on here for getting a 3-year-old website a headlining role at Gen Con as the awards ceremony, but I'm not sure the rest of us have done anything that would impress Forbes.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Oct 24, 2012)

Ha. I was over the cutoff age when I did my *first* EN Publishing project. But thanks for the compliments. 

ETA: I wasn't aware the qualifications for "dreamy" had fallen so far.


----------

